# Lyns



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

You are georgous!!! I've been waiting to see what you looked like for ages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Yah, and if I had known I would have been a good boy all these years... lol. Great time to fall out with ya... *sigh*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL omg...  thankyou Sweetypie...now wheres yours? 

Lynsey x.

I wouldnt want anyone to be nice to me because of how I look good or bad...shallow basis for a friendship if you ask me Darren.You,ll never learn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yah, and if I had known I would have been a good boy all these years... lol. Great time to fall out with ya... *sigh*.


You only like her for her looks? No wonder she fell out with you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Lyns said:


> LOL omg...  thankyou Sweetypie...now wheres yours?
> 
> Lynsey x.


I don't think I'll put mine up. Might make everyone's DP worse! - nah I'm just kidding. I don't want people I know finding me on this site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Indeed, if but the only reason for a friendship was due to how the person looked, it would be shallow, although people do do this because it edits their own image. A person's image can also trigger the flight or flight responce... I have my reasons which are valid. I'm keen, although it will ease off... and i'll be myself again. Although I can now picture expressions on your face now, which will assist my future choices of words, this will benefit all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> You only like her for her looks? No wonder she fell out with you.


I wasn't aware of her looks, and so my respect for her was limited. "but" there is a point that this would have not mattered if she were male. Hence looks before inner self... although this again is only on the net.

I'm friendly with all the female art students, of all ages/looks... although then again there was this 50 year old who whine me up because she kept asking if was she was doing was ok... I didn't know myself... *shrugs*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I wasn't aware of her looks, and so my respect for her was limited.


Errmmm i think this sums it up...you just dont get it at all Darren..i cant be bothered anymore.

Sweetypie PM me it...i want to see!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

I know when I'm right and wrong... and on this i'm both. You've said it yourself; you're unbalance... your emotions have no structure. You're my friend and foe with out my know how. Indeed this points to me being angry due to rejection, although that isn't the case... and get frustrated when fools can not see common sense.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

who were you before fish fingers?

Wot did you post in another section?

im confused  ..

Sweetypie you changed your name! 

DARREN.........most of the people on this forum have unbalanced emotions ,I do not see that as a reason to have any less respect for them compared to anyone else in life.I never rejected you,you did because you cant be the real you...you rejected me not the other way around,get that right.We will never get along ,lets face it.I ask you not to talk to me but you still do,you dont even apologise for your behaviour and i dont need you to justify why i ended our relationship i think its obvious to everyone why i did that,its over lets forget it.Youre respect of me or dis respect means nothing to me anymore because you know what.....these last couple of monthes my real friends have taught me to respect myself.

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Lyns said:


> DARREN.........most of the people on this forum have unbalanced emotions ,I do not see that as a reason to have any less respect for them compared to anyone else in life.I never rejected you,you did because you cant be the real you...you rejected me not the other way around,get that right.We will never get along ,lets face it.I ask you not to talk to me but you still do,you dont even apologise for your behaviour and i dont need you to justify why i ended our relationship i think its obvious to everyone why i did that,its over lets forget it.Youre respect of me or dis respect means nothing to me anymore because you know what.....these last couple of monthes my real friends have taught me to respect myself.
> 
> Lynsey.


Good for you Lyns! 
I changed my name cos sweetpie was all I could think of when I signed up and then I found out I could change my name


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Fish Fingers = Salad Fingers.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Fish Fingers = Salad Fingers.


Dont pee on your fingers or you will get jet another name


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Rein said:


> hazelnutta said:
> 
> 
> > Fish Fingers = Salad Fingers.
> ...


Like "Stink Fingers" I like it.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I was more thinking about piss fingers  I just thinked about that because a frend of mine once saw a add of mcdonalds where there say; new fish fingers. And he was like ooo they sell piss fingers there :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Full of piss and vinergar.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Laura said:


> Full of piss and vinergar.


That was random!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok who is who now?
Laura is Spirit.
Darren is Pissfingers
Lyns is saladfingers.
My dad is goldfinger
Who are piss and vinigar?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyns is hawt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

No, you're recovered from your DR/DP (Here comes the bull where you state, "well I still have it from time to time so I can relate"). So you forget that people don't even feel their emotions, you on the other had have the luck of feeling them, even if they are painful. Sweet, let's bring the whole forum into this... do you need them to stand behide you? I assumed you were making yourself out to be a "strong" woman in the "sense" that you're on the same level as men, not that you're having issues with disorders (like all of us). How can anyone be the "real" them on the internet, we're looking at a computer screen, not some one's face... we don't see/hear/sense any of their five senses... so how can this be "real"? It's not... it's false... it's letters back and forth. If we all had met in real life, yes it would be some what real... because you'd have a good view on that person already; you haven't a clue of the real me... and I will not show it on the net.

Even though your friends are on the internet, it is good that they have helped you out, I was able to take help and give it years ago (2003), I even comfort women who had been raped, although let's think about it... what kind of effect who that have on a young man's mind? I had to avoid beleiving the internet was "real" because it was killing me, I took on these women emotions with out emtpying them onto someone else, because I though with me being a male I "had" to feel thier pain. You know fuck all about me, and none of you will ever...



Lyns said:


> DARREN.........most of the people on this forum have unbalanced emotions ,I do not see that as a reason to have any less respect for them compared to anyone else in life.I never rejected you,you did because you cant be the real you...you rejected me not the other way around,get that right.We will never get along ,lets face it.I ask you not to talk to me but you still do,you dont even apologise for your behaviour and i dont need you to justify why i ended our relationship i think its obvious to everyone why i did that,its over lets forget it.Youre respect of me or dis respect means nothing to me anymore because you know what.....these last couple of monthes my real friends have taught me to respect myself.
> 
> Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Mark said:


> Ok who is who now?
> Laura is Spirit.
> *Darren is Pissfingers*
> Lyns is saladfingers.
> ...


Acceptable name calling because it's base on humor, that's also known as "Passive-aggressive behavior", oh but wait "it's only a bit of fun". No it's you guys being unable to express yourselves, so you allow all your emotions to bottle up before they go "boom" and you allow your anger to be pasted all over this site. If you want to recover, either be assertive or aggressive like I am because i'm pissed off with you guys being in la la land. "Well leave then" no fuck off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoa this thread went a bit weird didnt it and to a slightly uncomfortable place...piss and vinagar. :shock: ..LOL Laura.



Mark said:


> .
> My dad is goldfinger


 :lol: Mark you are so random,i love it.



Inzom said:


> Lyns is hawt.


Thanks,Not as "hawt" as you 8)


----------



## mynameisearl (Mar 5, 2008)

Laura said:


> Full of piss and vinergar.


Lol it means full of life. Someone said piss fingers so I thought of fish fingers with piss and vinergar on them.

P.S this is Laura I can't get on my other account cos I forgot the new password.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

mynameisearl said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Full of piss and vinergar.
> ...


Can you not request a new password again?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I remebered it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have a mulitple personality disorder and neither do I. lol.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

To save anymore confusion I,m going back to my old user name.  Black Box


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

..................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, it was me, except now I look squashed. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

......................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

All fixed.
No, that's Andy warhol.
How are ya anyway?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

..............


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah I,m doing alright, I'm planning on re-doing my whole garden today, just to give my mind a rest from constant thinking, it's SO draining.
How do you deal with anxiety Lyns?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

.............


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyns said:


> Cool i didnt imagine you as a gardener.One word...Valium or i just suffer it.


I'm not, it's just something to distract myself with, although I have to say it's looking pretty damm good


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

.............


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyns said:


> Thats cool.  ...at least youre trying at something.What are you growing?


I have already planted a lot of things but I just let it get out of control, I really just had to thin it out, one of the gardens I just gutted and will start fresh.
When I feel all stressed I find working in the garden helps ground me.
I will go out and take a photo so you can see what I have done.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry, have to wait for the batteries to charge. :roll:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Edit :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Really great job  ,anyone who can take a baron space and fill it with the nature like that gets my thumbs up.And you made that round bush still fit in so well.Im a not a big gardener lol and im sure if i was that might be hard to imagine but i do grow tomatoes,carrots,strawberries...fennel...and herbs etc....i find it very healing.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I fully understand, I grow a lot of herbs as well.
Like I said in my previous post I find it very grounding.

Whats your favorite herb Lyns?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow nice house Black Box


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

OOhhhh my favoutite herb[i presume you arent growing your own weed lol],god I love them all and theres so many to choose from and I allways take their use in magick into consideration so thats a tricky question.I think Basil is the easiest to grow and its scent is very anti depressing ,my kitchen window is full of the stuff.Sage is an excellent cleanser with many mediconal uses.Parsley is extremley rich in vitimin C and some iron and has many magickal uses,but it takes alot of patience to grow that one,infact they used to say that only witches can grow parsley and they sometimes used this as a basis as evidence to acuse woman of being witches in the witch hunting days.I ghess out of all of the herbs I adore lavendar.But really I love them all.

What about you?

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Mandrake


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Lyns said:


> Darren the last couple of posts you have made,I have to confess Its like you are speaking a differant language to me,I cant understand half of it.


That's because you just don't get it.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyns said:


> OOhhhh my favoutite herb[i presume you arent growing your own weed lol],god I love them all and theres so many to choose from and I allways take their use in magick into consideration so thats a tricky question.I think Basil is the easiest to grow and its scent is very anti depressing ,my kitchen window is full of the stuff.Sage is an excellent cleanser with many mediconal uses.Parsley is extremley rich in vitimin C and some iron and has many magickal uses,but it takes alot of patience to grow that one,infact they used to say that only witches can grow parsley and they sometimes used this as a basis as evidence to acuse woman of being witches in the witch hunting days.I ghess out of all of the herbs I adore lavendar.But really I love them all.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Lynsey x.


Definitely Basil, it's probably one of the nicest smelling herbs, although I do like the smell of fresh pot as well  But the smell of it being smoked makes me feel sick.
If only witches can grow parsley then I must have been a witch in a past life because it grows like a weed in my back garden, I have tons of the stuff, I use it all the time.
Curious, what magical powers does it have?
I see people at the shop buying a little handful of the stuff and paying around $2 for it, that makes my patch worth about $2000  
Like yourself I also grow tomatoes but the dogs love them and eat them straight off the plant, the bugs get the rest :roll:

BB :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Black Box said:


> Definitely Basil, it's probably one of the nicest smelling herbs, although I do like the smell of fresh pot as well  But the smell of it being smoked makes me feel sick.
> If only witches can grow parsley then I must have been a witch in a past life because it grows like a weed in my back garden, I have tons of the stuff, I use it all the time.
> Curious, what magical powers does it have?
> I see people at the shop buying a little handful of the stuff and paying around $2 for it, that makes my patch worth about $2000
> ...


Why did you remove your pictures?

Maybe you are a warlock  ,cool.I thought perhaps it was true because i grow it and im a witch but others tell me they cant...yes you must be a warlock...lol

I know people waste so much money on those potted herbs and they are planted in bad soil so they die if not used.  At least if you grow your own in a pot you can take lots of cuttings and keep them alive.

The dogs eat the tomatoes :?: ..lol.

Heres a link with some good info on magickal uses of herbs. :wink:

http://www.elfpack.com/_.P.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyns said:


> Why did you remove your pictures?


In a word, Paranoia.

Parsley is considered to be evil :shock: 

Yeah my dogs love tomatoes, really.

They don't touch the parsley though, maybe it's true, parsley is evil, you know dogs pick up on things like that lol :wink:

Your a witch, wow, I don't know any witches, well that's not entirely true, I have spoken to a few in dreams, but they don't really look like witches, their all dressed in white, truly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Black Box said:


> [In a word, Paranoia.
> 
> Parsley is considered to be evil :shock:
> 
> ...


I see,yes you dont want Antisocial coming to your house and taking hostage on your roof or something?.....i understand.  
{love you matty}

The only reason it got a reputation for being evil was because people association it with death.They used to place it in funeral wreaths to help the departed travel to the other world so it developed strong association with death and this was during the time when much magick was considered evil also.Yes dogs will not even come into a witches cast circle or lay on places with high electromagnetic stress....cats on nthe other hand love to partake in helping with magick.

I still think you are a warlock....you speak to witches in your dreams  ..whaqt do you say to them?..or what do they say to you?....I think you a dark horse Black box :wink:

Lynsey x.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

ya lookout i might come set up shop on your roof with a barret 50 cal, dont worry though i will protect your house


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

You can come and protect my house anytime Matty.....  ....maybe then i could sleep at night.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Lyns said:


> You can come and protect my house anytime Matty.....  ....maybe then i could sleep at night.


ok cool, no one will get within 50 feet of your house


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Groovy


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> ok cool, no one will get within 50 feet of your house


That's quite a far spitting distance you got there.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you have beautiful lips


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

lol,thanks Kenny...theyve kissed to many frogs though,waiting for my prince to come.. :wink:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > ok cool, no one will get within 50 feet of your house
> ...


shut the fuck up, this is the last time i ever acknowledge your existence. you worthless piece of shit, i fuckin hate your guts


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > AntiSocial said:
> ...


PMSL


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyns said:


> I see,yes you dont want Antisocial coming to your house and taking hostage on your roof or something?.....i understand.
> {love you matty}
> 
> The only reason it got a reputation for being evil was because people association it with death.They used to place it in funeral wreaths to help the departed travel to the other world so it developed strong association with death and this was during the time when much magick was considered evil also.Yes dogs will not even come into a witches cast circle or lay on places with high electromagnetic stress....cats on nthe other hand love to partake in helping with magick.
> ...


Yes, when I look back on it it was sort of over the top, I just worry people at work and other people who I feel would not understand would recognize my house, some of them have seem me on the site before but they don't know who I am.

If I was going to labeled as something I would prefer "Male Witch" instead of Warlock, warlock conjures up images of evil for me. :wink:

What do they say to me? Do you really want to know or are you pulling the piss  
If you are serious send me a PM and I will tell you.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lyns said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware of her looks, and so my respect for her was limited.


HAHAHAAH coming from a "stud" omg. hahaahahahaha. I dont get shallow people...dont get them at all...especially ones that look like....

LYNS U ARE AMAZING AND JUST HOW I PICTURED, YOU HAVE AMAZING EYES AND U MAKE ME WANT TO DANCE NAKIE WITH U IN THE WOODS WITH UR LITLE PIXIE FRIENDS X


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Lyns said:


> you know what.....these last couple of monthes my real friends have taught me to respect myself.


OMG LYNS THATS AMAZING!! MASSIVE BREAKTHROUGH SO FRIGGEN PROUD XX


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> do you need them to stand behide you? I assumed you were making yourself out to be a "strong" woman in the "sense" that you're on the same level as men, not that you're having issues with disorders


DONT U DARE TRY AND BREAK HER - THATS ONE OF YOUR BIGGEST ISSUES...ASSUMING YOU CAN...HAHA...OH YOU ARE SO SO WEAK AND PEOPLE ARE FINALLY STARTING TO SEE...SHE NEEDS NO-ONE TO STAND BEHIND HER AND HAS PROVEN TO HERSELF SHE CAN STAND UP TO PIECES OF SHIT LIKE YOU. FUCK OFF AND STOP RUINING PEOPLES THREADS WITH YOUR UN-INTELLIGENT RESPONSES.

DARREN...YOU ARE....THE WEAKEST LINK....GOODBYE


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Recovered said:


> I don't have a mulitple personality disorder and neither do I. lol.


HAHAHAHA, sorry found that so funny nearly peed ...not on my fingers though


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> not on my fingers though


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Now it makes no sense because it's on a new page :roll:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry male witch  ...warlock means male witch...ok ill pm you :wink: ...lol

Lynsey x.

Thanks robs xxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Lol  
Well you don't have to now, I already know 8)

I.ll send you the PM


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> > Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> ...


I had settled down... I and will stay that way so you down get any more bloodlust.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > do you need them to stand behide you? I assumed you were making yourself out to be a "strong" woman in the "sense" that you're on the same level as men, not that you're having issues with disorders
> ...


Do you have to shout? I won't take you anymore seriously. You've become loud, please quiet down while venting your anger.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think they really care Em! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Which one are you this morning BB? Which one are you?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Become loud? Wow...can u hear volume through your speakers when i type? Thats some amazing technology u have there.

Please give me the blood lust, i just love it.

And honey i wont respect your wishes of "quietening" down while venting my anger...after all when did u respect any ones wishes? Don't be a hypocrite little one.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Which one are you this morning BB? Which one are you?


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Become loud? Wow...can u hear volume through your speakers when i type? Thats some amazing technology u have there.
> 
> Please give me the blood lust, i just love it.
> 
> And honey i wont respect your wishes of "quietening" down while venting my anger...after all when did u respect any ones wishes? Don't be a hypocrite little one.


*pulls your strings*... dance for me.

I know... I'm feeding off it right now, I can not hold back... feels lovely.

I know you won't, hence why I reinforced you to not quiet down... heh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Black Box said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Which one are you this morning BB? Which one are you?
> ...


You're not just one within that mind of yours, I wish to know which one you are at the moment please?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

> You're not just one within that mind of yours, I wish to know which one you are at the moment please?


I,m Alex.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Alex.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

do fish really have fingers????


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Robsy said:


> do fish really have fingers????


That's what the packet say's


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Robsy said:


> do fish really have fingers????


Yup


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Back onto Subject... You are mint Lyns... "Do you long time baby $$$" :mrgreen:

Guys, plz stay on togic, it's disrespectful to be selfish! :lol:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm up for being rejected here. Phone call Robsy?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant.

The day u start respecting women and peoples posts on here, i cant.

I wont hold my breath, but if the day comes u do decide to change, phone call is no problem


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not interested in a friendly phone call. A quiet, calm and assertive one would make for an interesting experience at the moment, you might even hear me crying down the phone like the baby I am.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

im not up for an experience , i like to keep things real.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Real experience.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

pass, im really not interested in speaking to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I feel belittled... :lol:


----------

